# Try this!



## Kevin. (Jul 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0ShFBaiRVs

Its crazy me and John-Michael "Lt-Unreal" were sitting next to each other and both said... well youll see. ITS CRAZY!


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jul 19, 2008)

unbelieveable! thats what I thought of! [not to spoil it]


----------



## Faz (Jul 19, 2008)

I am special! i didn't think of it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 19, 2008)

highlight to see spoilers of what i thought:


seriously don't look if you haven't done it yet.







a wrench was the first tool to pop into my head, but i couldn't attach a color to it. but as soon as i thought of red, hammer came to mind, so i just went with red hammer. neat! i know theres the one that makes you think of a carrot, and the one about the kangaroo from Denmark, but I've never seen this one before. neat!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 19, 2008)

edit: whoops accidental double post


----------



## CAT13 (Jul 19, 2008)

hehe. I didn't think of that color, but I did think of the tool.

i did... green hammer


----------



## ooveehoo (Jul 19, 2008)

I thouhgt of a red wrench


----------



## Johannes91 (Jul 19, 2008)

> Answer it immediately.
> Don't ! stop and think about it.


Is it just me, or is that exclamation mark in a really dumb place?

And is there a point in the calculations? I've heard about that test -- just without the trivial x + y stuff, only the question -- in Finnish and was told the same results.


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 19, 2008)

ooveehoo said:


> I thouhgt of a red wrench



thanks, because of your post so did i


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 19, 2008)

Yeah, I saw the first comment at the time, which was a blue hammer, so that's what was in my mind.
Obviously we can be influenced by more than the video.


----------



## Kevin. (Jul 19, 2008)

ooveehoo, edit your post!!!! take that OUT! dont ruin it, its really cool if it works.


----------



## Crzyazn (Jul 20, 2008)

yellow drill....hmmm


----------



## Dene (Jul 20, 2008)

Oops, I guess I shouldn't have read spoilers before I did it. I didn't even get a colour out.

I think the way these tests work has nothing to do with what the earlier questions are, they are based on the assumption that we think of common things first. The one with "think of a country starting with D?", most people can _only_ think of Denmark, let alone thinking of another one. I won't comment on this one because it would spoil it.


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Jul 20, 2008)

Close I said: (Highlight below)
GREEN HAMMER


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jul 20, 2008)

Alex DiTuro said:


> Close I said: (Highlight below)
> GREEN HAMMER



I said same tyhing


----------



## Leviticus (Jul 20, 2008)

This is the second page no one will read it so i sad a green saw.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jul 20, 2008)

I said Red Hammer.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 20, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> This is the second page no one will read it so i sad a green saw.


JSYK its still first page for me. It depends on your default settings.


----------



## Musselman (Jul 20, 2008)

i new the first thing would be it 
so i tryed to change my mind .... but it didnt work lol
dam red hammer!


----------



## hdskull (Jul 20, 2008)

I said orange hammer, lol.


----------



## Kevin. (Jul 20, 2008)

someone should try to find out how these things work! contest! first one to find out is the 1337est cuber, regardless of times.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jul 21, 2008)

I think when someone thinks of a color *and* a tool, the only solid color someone would think of right off the bat that they would associate with tool is red. When they think of red, they think of a tool with red, like a screwdriver, drill, wrench, hammer, etc. I don't know why most people say hammer, though. Most common tool?


----------



## Lofty (Jul 22, 2008)

Blue was the color i thought of because of the background of the video and screwdriver was the tool I thought of.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 25, 2008)

Orange Spade.

What? A spade's a tool, even if it's not one of the obvious ones. Must have inherited green fingers from my Dad.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jul 26, 2008)

i said:
blue hammer, maybe it was the backround color that got in the way of my thinking?? lol


----------



## martijn_cube (Jul 27, 2008)

i was thinking about a purple sanding-block. i'm a car-damage-repair-man.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 27, 2008)

bleh (highlight below)
green screwdriver. I just so happen to have a screwdriver with a green handle while watching this vid to take a break from trying out new tensions for my cube haha it was in my hand too.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jul 27, 2008)

I was thinking silver pneumatic screwdriver. It's from my laptop repair job.


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 1, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Blue was the color i thought of because of the background of the video and screwdriver was the tool I thought of.



I did the same thing.


----------

